# which pianist -- Rafal Blechacz or Jean-Yves Thibaudet?



## sasark

I will be in Paris during a week when both Rafal Blechacz and Jean-Yves Thibaudet are playing in different concerts, so I am trying to choose one.... I am leaning toward Blechacz, but I am just wondering if anyone here has opinions on how these two compare?

For context, Blechacz's concert will be all him, featuring unspecified works by Bach, Beethoven, Mozart and Chopin. Thibaudet will play Saint-Saëns' Piano Concerto No. 5, but then he shares the evening with others (though the "others" includes the Paris Orchestra performing Swan Lake, which I quite like).

I may end up going to both, but I just thought I would pose the question -- which pianist do you prefer, and why?

thanks,
Sasha


----------



## Aramis

I'd go for Blechacz to hear his sophisticated and intelligent playing of Mozart and Chopin, being pretty sure that Bach and Beethoven won't be bad either. I've never thought of Jean-Yves Thibaudet as outstanding pianistic personality, though it may be my lack of expourse.


----------



## dgee

Yeah - I heard Thibaudet live a few years back in the Ravel G concerto and was unimpressed. I found his playing perfunctory and with a jarring quantity of wrong notes. But that was only one show and he can probably be quite good on his day. He has won awards for his recorded Saint-Saens I believe and I that concerto would suit his sparkly sound. Much is made of his Vivienne Westwood couture and it certainly is striking

I don't have any particular insights about Blechacz for comparison


----------



## Rachmanijohn

I agree with Aramis - from my own experience Blechacz's Mozart and Chopin interpretations are worth going to hear. Beethoven and Bach should be good as well.


----------



## sasark

thanks so much everyone! Blechacz it is.


----------



## Sudonim

I'm not sure. I think you need to take me with you so we can really decide which to attend.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Blechacz - for his ability to be flexible in his playing of Chopin. Enjoy!

I look forward to hearing your report of the concert


----------



## Rachmanijohn

Be sure to let us know what you thought of him! Enjoy!


----------



## sasark

Thanks so much, everyone!

Yes, I will report back -- but the concert isn't until June, so it'll be a while.  It will be hard to wait, but at least I remembered to buy tickets before the show sells out. That doesn't always happen. 

Sasha


----------



## Peter Gibaloff

Ivo Pogorelich

Just try to find when he plays Chopin, Rachmaninoff, Scarlatti, Tchaikovsky..


----------

